# Redsail rs720c installation problems on Macbook Pro



## Valentine (Feb 23, 2015)

Greetings all, 

Someone was generous enough to give me an old cpm-rs-720c cutter plotter along with a jump drive that has the words redsail engraved along the side of it. My Macbook Pro is a Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5. Im trying to get my laptop to register the device, but its not. I figured out that I would need to download a driver. Can anyone help me with how to get this done?


----------



## gollll (Jan 21, 2021)

ehat did you do to fix it ?


----------

